# What plants is this?



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm found this from Central Kalimantan. Can anybody identify this plants?




























Thank you very much.

Sahal
www.xtrembetta.com


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's Bucephelandra motleyana and it is illegal to collect from nature.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It could also belong to another genus than Bucephalandra but maybe something related (tribe Schismatoglottideae). Distinction only possible by examination of the flowers / inflorescences.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

miremonster said:


> It could also belong to another genus than Bucephalandra but maybe something related (tribe Schismatoglottideae). Distinction only possible by examination of the flowers / inflorescences.


I agree - definitely some kind of aroid, but not necessarily Bucephalandra. Open flowers would help to ID it. There's a lovely photo thread here with shots of all sorts of Borneo-native aroids. Maybe you can match your plant to one of those.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It would be fine if Dr. Peter C. Boyce could examine the plant. 
The reason for my doubt is the nervature of the leaves. Bucephalandras with narrow leaves, such as "Sekadau 1", have few lateral nerves almost parallel to the midrib of the leaf. The plant from Central Kalimantan has quite many lateral nerves, in an acute angle to the midrib.

@Sahal: Surely the plant grew on rock in or close to a stream or fast-flowing river, am I right?


----------



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have much type of Buce, like Sekadau, Pinoh, and so on, but all buce very diffrent with this plants.

This plants grew on the rock on the side creek.

Thanks to all for reply.

Sahal
www.xtrembetta.com



miremonster said:


> It would be fine if Dr. Peter C. Boyce could examine the plant.
> The reason for my doubt is the nervature of the leaves. Bucephalandras with narrow leaves, such as "Sekadau 1", have few lateral nerves almost parallel to the midrib of the leaf. The plant from Central Kalimantan has quite many lateral nerves, in an acute angle to the midrib.
> 
> @Sahal: Surely the plant grew on rock in or close to a stream or fast-flowing river, am I right?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is there anything new about that plant - e.g. aquarium suitability, or ID?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Sahal,
I've found your pics of the plant on photobucket with the caption S. erecta. So it's reliably identified as Schismatoglottis erecta?
If so, that species seems to be quite variable, there are photos of S. erecta with broader leaves:
http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2011/10/schismatoglottis-erecta-from-betong.html
http://www.aroid.org/genera/serveimage.php?key=3331

Are there already experiences with this plant in aquarium culture?


----------

